# SHOTGUN pen



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a PSI kit - "Over-Under Shotgun Roller Ball" (PKCP6000). It is a big heavy pen and has appeal to the "outdoors" crowd. It was made for my FIL who is an avid hunter. I plan to present it to him on his birthday. I used antler for the bottom and an Aquapearl black blank to simulate the 12 gauge shotgun shell (top). A fun to make kit and best suited as a desk pen IMHO. Hope that you enjoy the view and for any comment(s) that you may wish to leave.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 27, 2010)

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## medemt (Oct 27, 2010)

Peter,

Very nicely done. I have been looking at that kit for some time but I am not as advanced in my skills to feel comfortable in trying yet.

Could you comment on how you trimmed / squared your blanks. I assume the tubes are a fairly good size diameter (??????).

Thanks - awesome looking pen.

Dan


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 27, 2010)

medemt said:


> Could you comment on how you trimmed / squared your blanks. I assume the tubes are a fairly good size diameter (??????).
> 
> Dan



Hi Dan,
the blanks were squared using my HF transfer punch and my aluminum sander block (see link below)that is mounted on the headstock. I DO NOT use a trimmer any more since I did not get the positive results that I'm getting now by "sanding" the blanks.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52379


The upper brass tube is 0.535" whilst the lower one is 0.450".


----------



## Fat Boy (Oct 27, 2010)

you are my hero...i have been looking at those kits so hard, you have just inspired me to buy a few! nice work on it.


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 27, 2010)

Great work on that Peter!


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Great job on this pen Peter . I love the color combo/contrast . Just an observation , the body blind cap/tail piece looks kinda out of place . Since this is a big heavy pen and will most likely be used as a desk pen , there is no reason to post the cap so I would suggest that it be made as a closed end pen . I think it would balance out the look and probably feel of the pen . In no way is this a critique of this pen , just a suggestion for the next .


----------



## PenPal (Oct 27, 2010)

Peter the maker of this pen.

A superb idea for your family full credit to the combination.

I confess freely to loving your pen stand equally and with your kind permission I wish to explore that theme in totally different timber, if you send me a pm I will photograph and send you a pic of a unique scene entirely made of Huon Pine by a guy I met in my travels in Australia who made these in various sizes as well as a complete workshop and tools in this rare timber.

Beaut pen indeed I can see Shottie enthusiasts drooling all round the world.

Regards Peter.


----------



## Pioneerpens (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks great Peter!  I really like that style!  Nicely done!


----------



## PenPal (Oct 27, 2010)

Peter, 
Back again just rang my mate who makes very few these days but his URL is complete with magnificent designs of his creations in this really special timber Huon Pine that is unique to Tasmania a smallish Island State directly south of the east of Australia, this magnificent tree grows but a tiny bit each year so these heirlooms represent sometimes thousands of years growing. IMHO the most georgeous timber in full Burl form. Naturally his creations are mostly straight timber, you will see why. Drop me a note and tell me what you think.
His URL is www.wolfscraft.com/page12.htm .

Regards Peter.


----------



## bitshird (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice job Peter, definitely a Manly piece, I really like the stand it's great.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 27, 2010)

Great Looking Pen Peter, You Did an outstanding job.


----------



## angboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Well the materials don't hold a lot of appeal to me- I think you know my feelings about working with antler- it's just kind of creepy! But I do appreciate the appeal of antler pens and this one did come out great. I also like the stand and the holder for the pen. Did you make those as well? Are you giving it to him as a complete set so he can display it like you did in the bottom picture? That would look super cool sitting on a desk.


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Oct 27, 2010)

i saw this in the psi magazine today i thought it was pretty cool its nice to see one done on here. 

I think if i make one its gonna be a red top with a crazy burl bottom


----------



## boxerman (Oct 27, 2010)

Very nice pen and really cool pen stand.


----------



## philb (Oct 28, 2010)

That's very nice!!

Had been working in a shotgun pen myself for the casing competition, but never got round to finishing it!! After seeing this one I may well have to!!

Phil


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 28, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> medemt said:
> 
> 
> > Could you comment on how you trimmed / squared your blanks. I assume the tubes are a fairly good size diameter (??????).
> ...


 

The link you posted doesn't work. Could you check it again???  Thanks


----------



## jaeger (Oct 28, 2010)

Try this for the mentioned sanding mill.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=52379


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice pen. I really like the stand.
                                  John


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice work Pete.  I think it looks really nice. PSI has done a great job with their simulated ammunition. I'm not crazy about the shotgun clip, but other than that, I like it.  I would agree with making it a closed end pen too, but customers tend to prefer postable pens, even if it isn't comfortable that way.  I still say though...I made my shotgun shell pen way before PSI made these! Mine is much larger, but hey..it's the real deal! Can't say they got the idea from me..I wouldn't know that, but if they did, I'm flattered.:biggrin:


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 4, 2010)

Wonderful display and pen.


----------

